# Are TPU participating in the Chimp Challange this year?



## 777 (Mar 18, 2010)

As title states are TPU participating in the ChimpChallange this year??

this is 2009's link

http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=92405


 its still not guaranteed that a 2010 CC is taking place but I would imagine it will as all the big hitters including my last F@H team are all preparing for 2010's so it will most likely take place on its usual date.


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2010)

I might as well be the one to say it...


What is the ChimpChallenge? LINK?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 18, 2010)

Folding competition I believe


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Folding competition I believe



I gathered that with this thread being in the F@H section.


----------



## 777 (Mar 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> I gathered that with this thread being in the F@H section.




The Chimp Challenge?
Basically the top teams in the world come together to compete against each other once a year.  Each team gets as many folders to fold under 1 name.

The point?
 Its all in good fun and the winner gets the Good Luck Jaded Monkey and can display it on the site and only the winners can show it.

Regular start date is May 5th or it has been in the past.

we dont stand a chance, but will give us an oppertunity to get a few dormant folders for TPU active, it wont be credited to your personal f@h points or achievements, but then f@h should not be about personal goals, just about the folding for cures..   but it will credit 50711 with all points we achieve all united under one folding name, so it could give us a chance to over take a couple of others that maybe a couple weeks of good folding ahead of us in early may, especially if we can rouse a few dormant TPU folders to get active by promoting it now.

Perhaps Buck if he is not already planning it could sort a badge out for all those from TPU that participated in the chimp challenge gets a badge for the forum.  saying that they partook in the 2010 chimp challange.


regards
mike


----------



## 777 (Mar 19, 2010)

I guess not then......


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 19, 2010)

I would be in on this, you should start a pole to get a headcount and if there's enough it might get the attention of the forum higherups


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 22, 2010)

Thread carried on in this thread.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117911


----------

